# Use the Chat!



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

The title is self-explanatory. We have a perfectly serviceable chatroom that _no one is ever in_. At the top of the page, between the Photo Gallery and Member Map links, is the Chatroom link. Click it, and get to chatting!

_I double-dog dare you._


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried but it asks me to log in and my forum log in doesn't work.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Just log out, click the "forgot password" and do the stuff, then change it to whatever you want.

scratch that, i tried it and its still not working..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Jrman83 and I had a nice long chat last night on there, but we need more people! This is an invaluable tool that's simply going to waste.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

There was 5 or 6 of us in there 2 nights ago........


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

That's a rare occurrence, I'm afraid.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll help use it but I'm going on a mushroom picking adventure tomorrow and I'll probably be gone for 2-3 weeks. I will be back though!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I cannot get into the chat it's not accepting my user name and password to sign in. I have reset my PW, I have logged in using the forum information instead of my facebook information. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Try PM'ing an admin to see if they can't help you fix it.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't get in now either.. I use FB login so I don't have a username/PW...


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

There's definitely some issues going on with these forums. I figured out how to login with my username/PW instead of facebook. It still will not let me in to the chat, says my info is incorrect. I can also still can not visit the homepage unless I logout or use my cellphone..


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea, i'm having the same issues...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Odd. Have you tried using a different browser, or updating your current one?


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump, cause I'm on it now.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

tried different browsers and different log in methods.. has to be the forum's issue.. but i'll try one other browser to make sure

3rd browser returned same issues


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your account maybe....


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I was in chat the other night... I didn't change anything. Still can't get in although I see someone is in there.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Odd, I haven't had any issues getting into the chat at all.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I give up, I've tried with my regular login, facebook login, internet explorer and firefox..

I think the database is corrupt.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

that cant be it if others are in it. unless you mean memeber db.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

It has to be something like that..


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is phpbb or vbulletin or what but a lot of these plugins can cause weird issues. The first thing I would do is axe the facebook plugin and see if it continues, I'd almost bet my tank it's a plugin related issue and being it has to do with logins it probably is the facebook plugin. 

I used to have a website for mushroom hunting, I had thousands of members and used phpbb, ran into all kinds of issues like this caused by 3rd party add-ons.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been wondering why I never see anyone in the chatroom! I sometimes go on there to see if maybe other members will go into it if they see that someone else is there. No luck. I didn't know so many people were having issues, though! I never have any problems with it... 

If anyone ever sees me in the chatroom, feel free to talk to me! I'm shy, though, so I probably won't get the first word in unless I'm feeling bold that day...


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Just a thought... Maybe there should be a designated day or time when everyone should get on the chatroom? Maybe to avoid not having anything to talk about, we could assign each day to a topic? Like, Monday is saltwater tank discussion day, Tuesday is freshwater, Wednesday for cichlids specifically, Thursday for plants, and so on. Or maybe make the day after a holiday chatroom day and make the topic "How was your holiday" to break the ice or something?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to use chat. But well seems there is little or no interest in getting it to work for everyone.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Where to start???

lets see.


Your chatroom link is hidden amon a ton of other clutter (how much freaking advertising do you need??).
The Chatroom works for maybe 1/3 of your members. It is obviously a database issue between VB & Whatever chatroom software you are using.
98% of your members are here for answers, not to shoot the ****.

I have been a member of countless online forums. I have administered several and setup a few of my own. I have setup more chatrooms than I care to remember, and I wont be doing anymore because trying to get people to use them is like pulling teeth.

If you ask me, i would say to minimize the clutter on this site. You have 4000+ sub-forums, nobody knows where to post anything. If you want people to use the chat, make it easier for them to use it and easier for them to find it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its not cluttered for me,but I just cant get in.It asks for my name and password saying mine is invalid.I would love to though.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Chat should really be hosted on irc, with a web-app to direct to the irc channel. Much more reliable. Web chat means you have to leave that browser window open and you can only access from one computer. I have an irc client on a server at home that i can access from my home computer, ipad, cell phone, and work computer, so no matter where i am, i'm on irc. Pick a network with a nickserv, start a channel, assign operator privileges, and you're good to go. Web chat's are annoying.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

IRC is the best method for chatting over the internet, but even web-based clients can be iffy and the largest problem is the insecurity associated with it. You cannot tie your VB UserDatabase into IRC to validate users, so anyone can login to a IRC server and claim to be someone else (i understand how nickserv works, but 1 out of 10 people are going to register their nick).

The chatroom this forum uses looks very nice, and if you can get it to validate members correctly, it would be very slick and user-friendly.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't really care I'd prefer web based for work purposes hate downloading stuff on my work comp to chat with non-work people.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*chat room still broke*

Chat room is still broke.

I went in said hi and noone answered. *old dude


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

It seems that no one here knows how chat works. It works. But you can't join, say hi, and leave 5 seconds later. You have to join and STAY if you want it to work. I was in it all yesterday, and all today. And I see people join, say hi, and if they don't receive a response in 5 seconds, leave. Newsflash: I'm not sitting there waiting for you to join so I can talk to you. I have other windows open, but I check in periodically.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nasomi,It is broken for me.I try to log in and it says invalid username.It just wont let me in.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

oh, that i don't know about.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL.I wish someone did,it would be fun to be in chat.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I figured people just don't wanna chat with a beaslbob


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

OK, everyone, try again please! I think I fixed it. Let me know. If it doesn't work, send me a PM.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

working fine now man thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> working fine now man thank you!


Yep....you joined it and didn't hardly say a word. Glad it got fixed so you could use it!!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, I was able to get on, finally.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I popped in for a bit and we talked about beards and amazon children.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The chat lagged for the first couple of minutes last night but went fine but i think that was just my computer deciding it doesnt like me


Haha yes the beards... and as we had decided we think you may win on the beard


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It was a regular chat-fest in there last night.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I must admit it was my first time using the chat but it was quite funny last night on there


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

bolram said:


> I must admit it was my first time using the chat but it was quite funny last night on there


You and Bev are some chatty people, lol.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha yeah well some funny topics were bought up so couldnt resist..

PS. Use the chat people!!!!!!


----------



## sanling (Mar 8, 2011)

What topic do you talk about ?http://www.**********


----------



## sanling (Mar 8, 2011)

MissPisces said:


> I've been wondering why I never see anyone in the chatroom! I sometimes go on there to see if maybe other members will go into it if they see that someone else is there. No luck. I didn't know so many people were having issues, though! I never have any problems with it...
> 
> If anyone ever sees me in the chatroom, feel free to talk to me! I'm shy, though, so I probably won't get the first word in unless I'm feeling bold that day...


Haha, this forum is a place to help people to solve problems about aquariums


----------

